# Owner died cats need homes ASAP!!!



## ladyj2 (Jan 21, 2007)

HI, a relative of mine passed away and now we must find homes for her pets within a week as she lived in a rental. I already have 7 cats and can not even take them temorarily as pee wars (spraying) will begin. She has two white cats one short haired, the other angora, the third is a solid black cat. All are males, indoor only and neutered. Because she lived alone they didn't have much contact with others and are not the most social to outsiders. The angora will fetch things. They are a couple of years old. The black male is about 5yo. He is totally non social, afraid of everything and spends most of his life under the covers. They all like dogs. I am concerned about the black one as he is so neurotic and basically unplaceable. I think it would be cruel to put him in a shelter situation and think his days may be numbered. Any advice or suggestions would be greatly appreciated. We live in Central California.
Thank-you


----------

